

Facebook Pushes U.S. Morals on World  - mcantelon
http://www.fastcompany.com/1684864/facebook-pot-marijuana-leaf-ban-legalize-it

======
wccrawford
It has little to do with the US and more to do with its customer base. It's
doing what it needs to to make the majority of them happy. If banning an image
pisses off a few and pleases most, they do it. It's really simple, and it's
what any reasonable business would do.

The fact that marijuana and breastfeeding are 'protected rights' in other
countries doesn't mean a private site has to allow images of them. Ever.

